# Just got the DSP. Active Crossover Settings.



## Fish-N-Chips (Jul 11, 2018)

Just got the Dayton DSP-408. I've looked through the software a bit and I'm working on getting it all plugged in. I'll admit, I haven't done enough research on tuning, but I couldn't wait and I'm installing it today!

I have the Morel Maximo 6's (which I might return, but we'll see after this), stock HU, Pioneer gmd9605 amp, with the 4 channels on the front 4 drivers and the 5th to a Image Dynamics ID10 sub.

Any good starting point for my crossover points and slopes?!?Obviously not expecting you to fine tune them for me, but where would I be safe to put them just so I can fire them up and start tuning?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I would use 12db/oct to start.

Midbass hpf 70hz, lpf 3500hz
Tweeter. Hpf 3500 hz.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

keep the slopes at 24db LR so you dont have to worry about phase as much between the mid and tweeter. i would go 2500 or higher with those tweeters. the stock crossover is 3500 12db


----------



## Fish-N-Chips (Jul 11, 2018)

Okay, thank you. I'll plug that in to begin.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

12 db slopes often sound better in the end but as a navis I'd agree stick to 24 to keep drivers safe and have less interaction between tweeter and mid.

3100 and up 24 db and 2900 down to 80 for midbass. that gap can be great or horrid, but often helps a bit, its a big experiment half the time which is what keeps it interesting.


----------



## Fish-N-Chips (Jul 11, 2018)

Gotcha. Satart with 24db. How am I gonna know if the drivers are playing unsafe frequencies without oscilliscope? Listen for distortion? Or just start at what the passives are doing?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Fish-N-Chips said:


> Gotcha. Satart with 24db. How am I gonna know if the drivers are playing unsafe frequencies without oscilliscope? Listen for distortion? Or just start at what the passives are doing?


The tweeters are gonna be the ones to worry about. If you set those for 24db LR at 3500, that is a steeper slope than the stock passive. Will be fine. I agree that I like 12db better. But start steep and go from there.

The woofer will be pretty easy. If it makes funny noises, turn it down lol. You shouldn't need an hpf higher than 70hz or so for a 6.5". The upper end is just to help blend with the tweeter. It won't hurt the woofer at all even if you let it play unfiltered

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Skip the first part to about 34.00 to where setting up a good beginning tune is. 




https://youtu.be/pzBTHMwRrKM

Bandpassed midbass from (HP) 80Hz 24 db L-R to (LP) 2500Hz 24 db L-R and tweeters 24 db (HP) L-R 2500 or 2x the resonant frequency (fs) and match the woofer to that. Put a low pass on the sub at 60 to 65 Hz 24 db Butterworth and raise the gain on the sub so it’s 10-20 db louder than the front stage so it blends well at the mid bass x-over of 80 Hz. 

When you measure for time alignment, ignore obstructions and measure straight to the actual cone of the speaker from the center of the persons head between the ears and then add 1/2 to 2 inch’s for the distance from the dust cap to the center of the voice coil. Make sure you mute all speakers except one at a time and EQ and level adjust each one separately so the tweeters play the same left to right and the woofers also left to right. I like a flat curve with a slight taper after 10k but some prefer a slowly tapering curve from about 500 Hz and down. Experiment and see what you prefer with the presets.


----------



## Donanon (Sep 13, 2013)

Will you be putting a capacitor on the tweeter for protection from a mis-twiddle of the DSP? Some do and some don't but I have heard stories of tweeters being saved by this in-expensive bit of safety gear.


D.


----------



## Fish-N-Chips (Jul 11, 2018)

I wasn't going to do a capacitor, but I could do a amp crossover below my dsp crossover just to be safe then remove once I'm dialed? Or does that completely defeat the purpose...


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Usually a safety cap would be 2x below the set point. Just to keep the tweeter from exploding

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish-N-Chips (Jul 11, 2018)

minbari said:


> Usually a safety cap would be 2x below the set point. Just to keep the tweeter from exploding
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


Gotcha. 1/2 the frequency?
Edit: Duh, hpf is double. My bad.


----------

